# Motorhome reupholstered!! :D



## robertpride (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally got my motorhome reupholstered and I am over the moon. We were fed up of the previously light seating getting dirty by our children and so wanted a darker material with a more modern look. It was completed by A1 trimmers and they have done a fantastic job at an amazing price and I would highly recommend them!! Below are some before and after pictures...


----------



## Brian the snail (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice indeed, much more servicable colour you should be very proud, well done.

Clive


----------



## carol (Jul 15, 2013)

Lovely. Be proud!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 15, 2013)

It does look really good, it looks like they done a brilliant job :dance:


----------



## bru (Jul 15, 2013)

looks spot on


----------



## Beemer (Jul 15, 2013)

someone has done a good job there!


----------



## n brown (Jul 15, 2013)

nice work,and very cotemporary too !


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 16, 2013)

Very neat job, material looks a lot more trendy and with it.


----------



## Yes it is me (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks great, any chance of a link?


----------



## robertpride (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes it is me said:


> Looks great, any chance of a link?



Hi sorry for the late reply as I have only just got off of holiday. I absolutley love the work they have done and have had many admirers at the campsite so could not recommend them enough. They do not have a website however I can provide contact details if you wish to get in touch. 

A1 Trimmers

Brears Farm Kellingley Rd, Knottingley, west yorkshire, WF11 8DL 

Tel:  01977 607976 


Rob & Ang


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 3, 2013)

robertpride said:


> Finally got my motorhome reupholstered and I am over the moon. We were fed up of the previously light seating getting dirty by our children and so wanted a darker material with a more modern look. It was completed by A1 trimmers and they have done a fantastic job at an amazing price and I would highly recommend them!! Below are some before and after pictures...
> View attachment 15523View attachment 15524View attachment 15525View attachment 15526View attachment 15527View attachment 15528View attachment 15529View attachment 15530View attachment 15531View attachment 15532View attachment 15533View attachment 15534View attachment 15535View attachment 15536View attachment 15537



Fab job, well done.

:nicethread:


----------

